# The final chapter of the Lifecast Project



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

For those who have been watching the lifecast project, behold the finished project. I'm really happy with the result. It almost feels...wrong?

There are also pics of my completed crypt. Turned out really cool. What a pain in the butt that was.

Hope you enjoy

Pictures by denhaunt2 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid862.photobucket.com/albums/ab188/denhaunt2/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@ab188/denhaunt2/011


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Cool stuff. Butt kicking mausoleum.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow! That woman in the coffin is so...Wow. Your little girl is a doll, but you better let her out of the mausoleum by Halloween or she won't be able to tot.


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

HOLY white bed SHEETS! You have made a beautiful coffin- complete with cadaver! Wow! Grats! Oh, and thank you for the great laugh- listening to the zombie head as it chatted away was hilarious.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice work...IMPRESSIVE!!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks. I'm really kind of worried about the subject seeing the completed prop. I mean, seriously, how would this make you feel? She's no "spring chicken" and this HAS to make her think about her mortality a little. I think a really cool experiment in human psychology would be to do this with a life cast of myself...mmmm..Yep - definately on next years list!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Yes I agree with you! Let us know if the subject gives you a kick in the pants or not!
Great work though!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow people will be taking second looks to see if that is a real person in the coffin. The crypt is awesome! I love the detail and the skulls are perfect on the top. Also can't wait to see what the guy in the hole will look like.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy crap! That life cast in coffin is just amazing.

Your little crypt keeper is a doll, too


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Denny that came out friggin awesome man. Not sure if you're gonna allow anyone to actually touch her, but if so they're gonna get a major creepout because the hands and face felt VERY real. 

I also read something online recently that says there's an additive to Gel-10 called deadener or something like that which softens it up giving an even more realistic feel.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

That lady is incredible. Very nice work. The masoleum looks great also but topping your Mrs is going to be hard. Great work.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

very creepy! but awesome work!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Terrormaster said:


> Denny that came out friggin awesome man. Not sure if you're gonna allow anyone to actually touch her, but if so they're gonna get a major creepout because the hands and face felt VERY real.
> 
> I also read something online recently that says there's an additive to Gel-10 called deadener or something like that which softens it up giving an even more realistic feel.


Yeah, I've been wanting to check that stuff out. One of the things that's a little different about my haunt is that I actually invite people to touch and explore everything. I figure the worst that could happen is that something get a little busted up - oh well, at least that gives me something to work on

Let me know if you ever end up using the deadener - I'd like to know how it works.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> Holy crap! That life cast in coffin is just amazing.
> 
> Your little crypt keeper is a doll, too


Yes she is - and believe me when I say she knows it. Only 4 but has zero fear and loves to get her hands dirty. Active member of the "Future Haunters of America"!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Holy crap! My son and I just sat here for 5 minutes looking at all the pics of your life cast. We just couldn't get past how real she looks! What an awesome job you did, congrats on the great work!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Scary Godmother said:


> Holy crap! My son and I just sat here for 5 minutes looking at all the pics of your life cast. We just couldn't get past how real she looks! What an awesome job you did, congrats on the great work!


Thanks, SG.

I'm pretty sure that we'll be revisiting this (life casting) as a group in the spring. It's just way too cool to stop now. Feel free to pick my brain if you want to experiment before then ( I know I will be).


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

i want to see it, but the video has changed to a crawler test.


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

great job. especially love the crypt. 
and the third pic in your album is extra scary


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Silent Requiem said:


> i want to see it, but the video has changed to a crawler test.


Weird? I have no idea what happened there? Here is a link to the photobucket page where some of the pics are. It looks like a lot of the photos are missing. Hmmm...

Pictures by denhaunt2 - Photobucket


----------

